# Cherub Water arm



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how much a water arm is for a cherub please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have an old steam arm from the Vesuvius ( no burn ) if it will fit you Can have it. Not at home to check fitting at mo


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many ta's old pal. If I can buy this one for my son, I will drop you a line. But I need to guesstimate how muchd they are as part of the haggling proccess


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

David I also have an original Vesuvius wand &/or a Duetto Wand which are now redundant.

You are welcome to one or both of them. Let me know.

May have misunderstood - you mean a hot water arm not a steam arm yes?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Many ta's old pal. If I can buy this one for my son, I will drop you a line. But I need to guesstimate how muchd they are as part of the haggling proccess


Base it on a new LONDINIUM arm of the website


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can check price on water arm on Monday for you


----------

